# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Tranh Đông Hồ đôi khi vẫn cần cho con người hiện đại

## ngkhangvh

Đôi khi con người hiện đại cũng cảm thấy ngán cái quá ư phức tạp, rối ren, và chợt muốn quay về với vẻ hồn nhiên, chất phác trong tranh Đông Hồ...

 Một ngày cuối năm âm lịch, trời rét hại 9 độ C, học sinh tiểu học được nghỉ học, tôi cưỡi xe máy vượt qua cầu Đuống, về thăm làng tranh Đông Hồ, xã Song Hồ, huyện Thuận Thành, Bắc Ninh, mua mấy bức tranh gà về treo chơi trong ngày Tết. Dù rất yêu thích những cái hiện đại nhất, tiên tiến nhất, tôi vẫn vương vấn trong tâm hồn mình một chút gì đó “hoài cổ”!

 Mấy câu thơ trong bài Bên kia sông Đuống nổi tiếng của Hoàng Cầm âm vang trong lòng tôi:

 Bên kia sông Đuống

 Quê hương ta lúa nếp thơm nồng

 Tranh Đông Hồ gà lợn nét tươi trong

 Màu dân tộc sáng bừng trên giấy điệp...

 Khắp nước ta có nhiều dòng tranh dân gian. Hà Nội có tranh Hàng Trống. Hà Tây có tranh Kim Hoàng. Còn cố đô Huế thì lại có tranh làng Sình, làng Chuồn...

 Nhưng có lẽ tranh Đông Hồ là tiêu biểu nhất, độc đáo nhất. Tuy số lượng xuất khẩu chưa nhiều, nhưng tranh làng này hiện đã có mặt tại một số nước: Nhật Bản, Singapore, Pháp, Đức, Nga, Mỹ...

 Ngôi nhà tôi ghé thăm là nhà ông Nguyễn Đăng Quế, nghệ nhân được tặng Huy chương Bàn tay vàng vì đã có công sưu tầm, bảo tồn, chế tác tranh dân gian Đông Hồ. Trước cổng nhà ông có gắn tấm biển Trung tâm UNESCO tu sửa di tích văn hoá. 

 Nhà ông Quế đã 20 đời làm tranh. Hiện nay, con trai, con gái, con dâu, con rể và các cháu nội, ngoại của vợ chồng ông đều theo nghề làm tranh, tất cả là 15 người. Mấy năm trước, cả nhà bán ra được 1 - 1,5 triệu tờ tranh, năm gần đây khá hơn, gần 2 triệu tờ. Tệp lịch tranh Đông Hồ treo tường cũng bán hết! Nghề tranh Đông Hồ, dù đã trải qua bao phen sóng thần chìm nổi, vẫn không mai một... Ngôi nhà gạch hai tầng có khá nhiều phòng. Phòng nào cũng treo la liệt các mẫu ván in. Gia đình ông Quế đã sưu tầm được 110 mẫu ván in cổ được chế tác 100 - 200 năm trước; và phục chế được 180 mẫu khác, hầu hết đã in thành tranh. Như vậy tranh Đông Hồ đâu phải nghèo nàn về mẫu mã, như có người lầm tưởng!

 Những ngày trước Tết, nhiều đài truyền hình từ khắp nước, kể cả từ những nơi xa xôi như TP Hồ Chí Minh, Bình Dương thường tìm đến nhà ông Quế để ghi hình, hỏi chuyện.

 Riêng về tranh gà Đông Hồ, đã có tới 6 mẫu tranh đẹp: Nào là Gà đại cát, Gà mẹ nuôi con, Gà trống hoa hồng, nào là Gà thư hùng (thể hiện câu tục ngữ nổi tiếng “Họ nhà tông không giống lông cũng giống cánh”), Gà gáy năm canh (hay còn gọi là Dạ xướng ngũ canh hoà), và Gà vinh hoa (vẽ em bé ngồi ôm con gà). 

 Đúng như câu thơ “màu dân tộc sáng bừng trên giấy điệp”. Thứ giấy để in tranh Đông Hồ không thể là giấy cút-sê (couché) láng bóng hay bất cứ một loại giấy hiện đại nào khác, mà phải là giấy dó (làm bằng vỏ cây dó) được phết lên một lớp bột vỏ con điệp (một loại sò biển) màu trắng ngà để làm nền tranh, gọi là giấy điệp.

 Và rồi trên cái nền trắng điệp ấy, là các mảng màu vàng, đỏ, lục, đen, tất cả đều có nguồn gốc từ trong tự nhiên: vàng từ hoa hoè, củ nghệ hay quả dành dành; lục từ lá chàm; đỏ từ hòn son cuội; đen từ than lá tre. Nếu muốn có màu đỏ cam chẳng hạn, thì hoà son với hoa hoè; muốn có màu nâu đất, thì hoà than lá tre với son, v.v.

 Hỡi cô thắt dải lưng xanh

 Có về làng Mái với anh thì về?

 Làng Mái có lịch có lề,

 Có ao tắm mát, có nghề làm tranh.

 Đông Hồ còn gọi là làng Hồ, và còn có tên khác là Đông Mại bắt nguồn từ tên Nôm là làng Mái. Theo các nghiên cứu mới đây, thì làng Mái tức làng Đông Hồ có nghề làm tranh đã 400 - 500 năm nay. Xưa kia, mỗi khi năm hết Tết đến, đình làng biến thành chợ tranh. Tranh trải trên chiếu, tranh treo trên tường, tranh vắt trên dây.

 Dân thập phương kéo đến làng này “ăn tranh”, mang theo những sản phẩm của địa phương mình như chiếu cói, đồ gốm, nước mắm, hàng tơ lụa để đổi tranh hay bán lấy tiền mua tranh. Tranh cuộn thành bó, xếp thành kiện đưa lên thuyền chở về những tỉnh xa, kể cả về tận vùng Sài Gòn - Gia Định...

 Người dân Đông Hồ xưa thường nhắc nhở dân buôn tứ xứ:

  Dù ai buôn bán trăm nghề

 Nhớ đến tháng Chạp thì về buôn tranh!

 Cô gái Đông Hồ xưa mời khách rất duyên, rất có nghệ thuật tiếp thị:

  Hỡi anh đi đường cái quan

 Dừng chân ngắm cảnh cho tan mối  sầu!

 Mua tờ tranh điệp tươi màu

 Mua đàn gà lợn thi nhau đẻ nhiều!

 Bức Gà mẹ nuôi con gợi cảm giác gia súc, gia cầm phồn thực, sinh sôi nảy nở, “thi nhau đẻ nhiều”! Bức Gà đại cát nuôi hy vọng gặp điều lành, phúc lớn khi tống cựu nghênh tân. Đó chẳng phải là niềm ước mơ muôn thuở của mọi người, mọi nhà trong mọi chế độ chính trị - xã hội hay sao?

 Tranh Đông Hồ - hay còn gọi là tranh làng Hồ hoặc tranh làng Mái - thể hiện niềm mơ ước ấy một cách thật hồn nhiên, chất phác. Tất nhiên, xã hội hiện đại không còn là xã hội thuần nông hồn nhiên, chất phác nữa!

 Thị hiếu thẩm mỹ của con người hiện đại sao mà phức tạp, muôn hình muôn vẻ! Thế nhưng, đôi lúc con người hiện đại cũng cảm thấy ngán cái quá ư phức tạp, rối ren, và chợt muốn quay về với vẻ chất phác, hồn nhiên. Đấy là lúc ta tìm tới tranh Đông Hồ.


 Theo  TourismOnline.Vn

----------


## vemaybayq

Bác cho chút ảnh vào coi như có sức hút hơn đó.. :Big Grin:

----------

